# Split dog nails



## Kmree (Dec 29, 2020)

We’ve rescued an ~1-year old flat-coated retriever. He’s amazing with nail trims and I’ve just now tonight for the first time slowly shaved away at them with my miller’s forge trimmers but his nails don’t look like those on my previous rescues. Do I need to keep trimming these to get the qwick to recede or what am I seeing? Why aren’t the nails solid on the bottom? Have they been trimmed too short? Are these considered split? Does he need vet treatment?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

They do look different. I would have your vet look at them, and consider the possibility of SLO. Claw disease in the dog: Does your patient have symmetrical lupoid onychodystrophy (SLO)?


----------



## Kmree (Dec 29, 2020)

He’s been vetted twice now since October and no one has noticed anything. This is hard to spot though u less you look at the underside of his nails. He has an appointment next week so I’ll ask them to check then, thank you. He has not previously been diagnosed with SLO.


----------

